# Tidal Surge Lures, are back in business.



## rusty.hook (Aug 13, 2010)

Tidal Surge Lures formally of Baytown, Texas will be back in business shortly with new owners . Tidal Surge Lures has the Crazy Croaker in the sinker model with the red eyes, and the floater with the orange eyes and also the Split Tail Mullet.
For more information on Tidal Surge Lures, email [email protected] Attn sales.
=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2010)

Never heard of this company - do you use them? Any photos?


----------



## rusty.hook (Aug 13, 2010)

The usage is mostly for saltwater. They were real popular along the Gulf Coast in the 90's and early to mid 2000. They were mentioned in the same breath as corkys, that were made in Houston, which is now owned by Mirrolure. Tidal Surge Lures has the Crazy Croaker in the sinker model with the red eyes, and the floater with the orange eyes and the Split Tail Mullet. One of their features is the plastic does not bleed on to other plastic lures. The tails are split on the Split Tail Mullet, but you cant tell in pic. The Crazy Croakers are full bodied, not flat.
See pics below.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 13, 2010)

and what kind of tie do you have with them?


----------



## rusty.hook (Aug 13, 2010)

Had used those lures in the past but could not find them anymore. So I started putting want to buy ads on different forums, going to Google and reading about them. The new owners contacted me and said they were going back in business.
I contacted Jim, and he said I could put this little bit of info on here and I did. 
Next question is why do you ask?


----------



## rusty.hook (Aug 13, 2010)

I just had a friend email me saying they use them on Lake Sam Rayburn here in Texas for bass fishing and do real good.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 14, 2010)

rusty.hook said:


> Next question is why do you ask?



I fish the salt and never heard of them - After seeing those hard baits I know i have seen them before.

Look like they would be great in the rocks for Stripers at a certain inlet I frequent in the fall - Peanut Bunker imitator!


----------



## rusty.hook (Aug 14, 2010)

They are not hard baits, they are soft to medium plastic that will not bleed and extremly durable and are full bodied and not flat. Most of your minnow type soft plastic baits will bleed regardless of the brand but these will not. The pearl/white with the chartruce tail is the glow type.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 15, 2010)

rusty.hook said:


> I contacted Jim, and he said I could put this little bit of info on here and I did.
> Next question is why do you ask?



Weird, I don't recall saying you couldn't. Lighten up.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 15, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> rusty.hook said:
> 
> 
> > I contacted Jim, and he said I could put this little bit of info on here and I did.
> ...



dyeguy,

I think he asked Jim due to it being a competing company (not a sponsor), and I think he asked "next question..." as a reply to your question about what kind of ties he uses. :wink:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 15, 2010)

I know exactly what he meant. I already got a few PMs from him... Leading me to block him.


----------



## rusty.hook (Aug 15, 2010)

No, to the above. I contacted Jim to ask him for his advise and no one else where to put the announcement and this is where Jim advised where it should go. 
My question was to someone who was asking what my tie was to Tidal Surge Lures.
It is none what so ever, never has been, and never will be. I had just used these lures in the past and now they are being revived and just trying to help the new owners because they are from my hometown. 
Jim also said in our phone conversation, that when people key in Tidal Surge Lures in Google or some other search engines, the site tinboats.net would show up and be some advertisement for *our site* Maybe more viewers can see the forums and become members. Thats the way I found it. Some man was showing pics on here of his boat on the internet. This is a good and informant site, so please try to keep it that way. I have shared some ideas with some of yall, and got a lot of ideas on here also. Its a privlidge to be on here, and not a rite to be on here.
I am on 5 other sites, and have sent the link to this site for all other members also. The biggest site in Texas is 2coolfishing.


----------



## rusty.hook (Aug 16, 2010)

Tidal Surge Lures got their website up and running partially, this is the link.
tidalsurgelures.com/Lures


----------

